

What is more important to keyboard? Themes or usability? - feiwang24

When iOS8 got released, there are lots of keyboard coming out. Among the most popular keyboards, some of them are focusing on usabilities(swiftkey, swype), some of them are focusing on color beautiful themes(coolkey, kiwi) but with crappy user experience. My question is which are more important  to the end user? And if we make a keyboard which should go first priority-wise. When I started OneKeyboard https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;onekeyboard&#x2F;id893897829?ls=1&amp;mt=8, I tried to make it with better user experience but my gut instinct told me I should focus on themes and visual stuff that attract more users.
======
laughfactory
Themes are nice, but completely worthless to me as a user if the keyboard
doesn't work well. I don't even care about how they make the keyboard work
(they can hide all their magic algorithms and settings, etc. I don't want to
tweak stuff, I just want it to work), I just want the damn keyboard to
function properly. Nothing ruins a phone for me faster than a keyboard I hate.
And honestly, I've tried a lot of different keyboard apps on my Android phones
and none of them (even the highly rated ones) are very good. They do a poor
job of word prediction and auto correct, stutter, lag, and just generally piss
me off. Keyboards on my Galaxy Note I used to have made me so mad I almost
wanted to destroy the phone.

Ultimately, if I like the keyboard THEN I'll be interested in themes for it.
But if the keyboard pisses me off then I'll go looking for something else.

All in all, I really wish that we could have Blackberry-quality physical
keyboards on Android and iPhones because these touch keyboards are way harder
to use productively than something with real keys.

~~~
feiwang24
yeah, I agree with you. How do you think about those popular keyboard apps
with good themes but useless? Those are in top now, do you think they will be
gone after some time?

